# Mixed Race Babies



## ChesMik4eva

Anyone else having/had mixed race babies?

My little one will 1/4 Filipino (my OH) and 100% white australian (me). I am curious who else is.

Feel free to post pics of you and your OH or your little ones!:flower:


This is me and my OH


----------



## missZOEEx

my son isn't mixed race - (unless half greek counts?) but I just wanted to say that I'm from Aus too! :D 
x


----------



## ChesMik4eva

missZOEEx said:


> my son isn't mixed race - (unless half greek counts?) but I just wanted to say that I'm from Aus too! :D
> x

I would say it counts! :haha:

Where abouts are you from? I'm from way up North in Darwin! 

Btw your little boy is so precious:flower:


----------



## KiwiMOM

My little girl won't be mixed race but I LOVE the way mixed race babies look :haha: there is this little half Kiwi half Asian boy at one of the childcare centres I work at and.. I kind of want to steal him :blush:


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

My daughter wont be mixed race so to speak.. she'll be white 1/4 Dutch, 1/4 Irish, 1/2 English :flow:

My friend is 100% White British and has 2 half Jamaican LO's.. they're adorable :flow:
xx


----------



## jemmie1994

nope this baba all English....saw that advert for Pampers newborn tetanus thing though and now really want a chinese baby they are so cute, i told OH and he was like 'What you want me to do about it?!'


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

jemmie1994 said:


> nope this baba all English....saw that advert for Pampers newborn tetanus thing though and now really want a chinese baby they are so cute, i told OH and he was like 'What you want me to do about it?!'

Haha I said to Ross about Elsie having a brother or sister in the future.. and he said fine but it wont be mine :coffee:
I said well dont be suprised when it comes out mixed race! :thumbup:
My mum wanted me to marry a black man so I could have cute little mixed race babies :blush:


----------



## jemmie1994

Nade..Tadpole said:


> jemmie1994 said:
> 
> 
> nope this baba all English....saw that advert for Pampers newborn tetanus thing though and now really want a chinese baby they are so cute, i told OH and he was like 'What you want me to do about it?!'
> 
> Haha I said to Ross about Elsie having a brother or sister in the future.. and he said fine but it wont be mine :coffee:
> I said well dont be suprised when it comes out mixed race! :thumbup:
> My mum wanted me to marry a black man so I could have cute little mixed race babies :blush:Click to expand...

:haha: Ross sounds alot like John....he reckons he's gonna get the snip so we cant have any more kids :dohh:


----------



## poonibby

our baby will be half white half mexican :) daddy is mexican and im white.


----------



## RaRa392

our baby will be 1/2 finnish and 1/4 native american and i dunno what else. i think. i'm 100% finnish. fob is about 50% native american and the rest i can't remember.


----------



## trinaestella

I dont have a pic of me and OH, but our daughter will be half jamaican & half pakistani, with a little bit of white and japanese in her from my side :dohh:


----------



## Kaisma

RaRa392 said:


> our baby will be 1/2 finnish and 1/4 native american and i dunno what else. i think. i'm 100% finnish. fob is about 50% native american and the rest i can't remember.

Im finnish also :thumbup: 

So our LO will be just half english, half finnish soo nothing special. Theres irish in OHs mum but dont know how much. I think her other parent is irish... not sure tho.

But half english, half finnish. But I love mixed race babies! Theyre so cute my friends baby is half finnish, half nigerian :D shes so cute!


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

I have decided for my next baby I will be having an affair with a Shri Lankan man :thumbup:
Half white Half Shri Lankan = Oober attractive sporn - Like the guy out of The Wanted :haha::blush:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

My LO will be 1/4 Italian 1/4 native American (from me), and a whole lot of east European from my OH. He's all Lithuanian, German, and French Canadian heh. :3


----------



## babymomma37

well im 1/4 irish 1/4 iltalian 1/4 cheorkee....
my OH is 1/4 irish and white....


----------



## samisshort

My son will be 3/4 white and 1/4 Mexican (I'm 100% white and OH is half white half Mexican) :flow:


----------



## KiwiMOM

I'll have to adopt or find a sperm donor. I feel a bit creepy but I just LOVE mixed race babies!!


----------



## babyloveswag

Well my OH is black, french, and indian & i'm polish, spanish, and mexican so she's gonna be a little of everything lol


----------



## x__amour

I'm half Korean and DH is alllll Caucasian. Our LO is quarter Korean but you can't even tell. She has blue eyes! :wacko:


----------



## Mickey1994

My baby isn't going to be mixed, but my cousin is. He is 1/2 white and 1/2 Jamaican and he is the custest kid I have ever seen!


----------



## veganmama

1/2 italian, 1/2 cuban. does that count??


----------



## Angelbabymama

Our baby's going to be 1/4 white British, 1/4 Jamaican and half Indian :D
I'm White British/ Jamaican and my oh is Indian :) x


----------



## missZOEEx

ChesMik4eva said:


> missZOEEx said:
> 
> 
> my son isn't mixed race - (unless half greek counts?) but I just wanted to say that I'm from Aus too! :D
> x
> 
> I would say it counts! :haha:
> 
> Where abouts are you from? I'm from way up North in Darwin!
> 
> Btw your little boy is so precious:flower:Click to expand...

Yay! :D
I'm in Canberra - the tiny place which is actually the Capital City of Australia but no one knows it! lol.  & thank-you! x


----------



## zerolivia

My babygirl will be 3/4 white and 1/4 mexican haha:) I am 1/2 mexican, OH is full white.


----------



## ChesMik4eva

x__amour said:


> I'm half Korean and DH is alllll Caucasian. Our LO is quarter Korean but you can't even tell. She has blue eyes! :wacko:

Mine will be a quarter asian too, I wonder if it will show. I have dark eyes so no chance of blue eyes.

You're daughter has a really cute smile :flower:


----------



## ChesMik4eva

KiwiMOM said:


> I'll have to adopt or find a sperm donor. I feel a bit creepy but I just LOVE mixed race babies!!

Haha you should adopt a little one from somewhere, that would be so cute.

I always knew I would have a little mixed race baby, never been into the white guys!

I agree with you they are adorable esspecially if you get dark skin and hair with blue eyes.


----------



## x__amour

ChesMik4eva said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> I'm half Korean and DH is alllll Caucasian. Our LO is quarter Korean but you can't even tell. She has blue eyes! :wacko:
> 
> Mine will be a quarter asian too, I wonder if it will show. I have dark eyes so no chance of blue eyes.
> 
> You're daughter has a really cute smile :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you! :D
It depends! I have brown eyes and my DH has blue eyes and she has blue eyes with a ring of brown in the middle!

https://img600.imageshack.us/img600/3050/30645822436233629721019.jpg


----------



## ChesMik4eva

x__amour said:


> ChesMik4eva said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> I'm half Korean and DH is alllll Caucasian. Our LO is quarter Korean but you can't even tell. She has blue eyes! :wacko:
> 
> Mine will be a quarter asian too, I wonder if it will show. I have dark eyes so no chance of blue eyes.
> 
> You're daughter has a really cute smile :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! :D
> It depends! I have brown eyes and my DH has blue eyes and she has blue eyes with a ring of brown in the middle!
> 
> https://img600.imageshack.us/img600/3050/30645822436233629721019.jpgClick to expand...

Wow! They are stunning. 

I want my LO to look like my OH and get his beautiful thick dark hair. And his skin is nice and tan where as I am pale!


----------



## Ittybittyx

My baby is going to be mixed :) I'm White American with german, irish & native american & my OH is Puerto Rican :)


----------



## Mistylee

My aunt had black/white baby and my other aunt had a japanese/white baby. Mine will be white....Im an american mutt so to speak but the dad is full italian.


----------



## Yotobari

Hope it's okay if I post in here as I'm still WTT. I'm half british, half jamaican and my OH is fully english. I'm always wondering what our kids will look like because I've never seen anyone whos a quarter jamaican before. I geuss it'll be an extra surprise when we finally have a little one :D


----------



## bubbles777

Angelbabymama said:


> Our baby's going to be 1/4 white British, 1/4 Jamaican and half Indian :D
> I'm White British/ Jamaican and my oh is Indian :) x

Snap! My DH is Indian too!


----------



## Hevalouaddict

my princess will be 100% yorkshire! me and oh were both born in york and so were our parents, im having a yorkshire pudding x


----------



## bubbles777

Hevalouaddict said:


> my princess will be 100% yorkshire! me and oh were both born in york and so were our parents, im having a yorkshire pudding x

Aw a yorkshire pudding so sweet! I've got a pal from yorkshire who asked me once if i would like a yorkshire salad. I was like what's a yorkshire salad? He said 'a roll and crisps' it was well funny!!!


----------



## Hevalouaddict

bubbles777 said:


> Hevalouaddict said:
> 
> 
> my princess will be 100% yorkshire! me and oh were both born in york and so were our parents, im having a yorkshire pudding x
> 
> Aw a yorkshire pudding so sweet! I've got a pal from yorkshire who asked me once if i would like a yorkshire salad. I was like what's a yorkshire salad? He said 'a roll and crisps' it was well funny!!!Click to expand...

my grandparents are scottish but live in yorkshire now and met my fella for the first time in october. i've grown up with them so i know what there asking when they start on it but my poor bf was lost. my grandad offered him a piece and a pint, poor lad was so confused until i told him piece was sandwich lol


----------



## bubbles777

Lol. what a shame! My DH was a bit confused.com about Scottish lingo when he first came here. if i asked him if he wanted a piece he'd be like 'a piece of what?' he's right Scottish now though even drinks irn bru and everything lol.


----------



## AriannasMama

Yep. Arianna is half black and half white :)


----------



## trinaestella

Yotobari said:


> Hope it's okay if I post in here as I'm still WTT. I'm half british, half jamaican and my OH is fully english. I'm always wondering what our kids will look like because I've never seen anyone whos a quarter jamaican before. I geuss it'll be an extra surprise when we finally have a little one :D

My friend is this mix and she just looks like a tanned white person, and her sister looks half white and half black so it can go both ways really


----------



## Jen_xx

I'm mixed.
My dad is black and my mother is creole (a mixture of everything)

This is me when I was a baby.
https://i730.photobucket.com/albums/ww310/cocaineandrainbows/382591_245672575497847_100001653198056_625858_1246390174_n.jpg

And even though my son is partially mixed from me, he doesn't look it. LOL
https://i730.photobucket.com/albums/ww310/cocaineandrainbows/My%20Baby%20Boy/12-1.jpg


----------



## babycakes16

I'm half Jamaican half Dominican, OH is half white British half Nigerian so our LO will be mostly black with a quarter white


----------



## mixedbeautyx

I will be having a mixed race baby. I myself am black & thai. My OH is black, white and mexican :)


----------



## x0xo.xo

Im 100% white, pale skin, medium brown hair, green eyes and my OH is 100% Lebanese, tanned skin, black hair, deep chocolate brown eyes.. so yeah, our little guy will be half white-half lebanese! so i am very excited to see how he will turn out 
I never saw myself as someone who would have a mixed race baby but i couldn't be happier now


----------



## mommy2bee416

my son will be black, puerto rican and dominican from me and black, belizean and indian from fob


----------



## beths baby

Both me and FOB r Australian but my friends baby is half Aussie half African. I was surpised when I first saw him I expected him to be a choccy baby but he was white lol.


----------

